# Living Full-Time in a Motorhome in France.



## 126689 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, you head correctly, I am trying to see how valid it is living in France full-time in a motorhome. I am new to this forum (this is my first post, so hi!), so I will give you my background info.

I am a twenty-year-old student studying French at uni, and for my third year i.e. this year, I have to go to France. I have been given a seven-month placement in Le Mans, starting this October, teaching as an English language assistant in a primary school. I had the, perhaps, crazy notion of instead of forking out thousands of euros for rent, I could save a bit of money, or at least not be tied to a one-year contract for a flat. Then, after my placement, I could move to another part of France for the summer!

So, I'm asking you guys for a few pointers:

1. What 'vans should I look for, with, ideally a static double bed, within a £4000 budget. Naturally, I will be leaving a significant portion of my budget for insurance (the pitfalls of being young and male).

2. Has anyone here tried living full-time in France? What is their experience of living by the roadside and what are these _aires_ like? (I have no motorhome experience) What are the legal implications of living wild?

3. In terms of insurance, what companies are good for covering a significant amount of time in Europe, coupled with the fact that I would be living in there full-time? Oh and of course, being a young-'un!

4. What is the area of Le Mans like as I haven't had a chance to visit it yet? Are there good spots to stop by the roadside near the city, or within the city itself?

Any other general pointers would be nice, and I will consider turning this into a blog once I've _aires_ nearby, or at least not too far from the city?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi frenchstudent.
My initial reaction is good for you. But I think personally I would go for a French registered van because of insurance and MOT. You might need an accommodation address.
The next thing that springs to mind is security when near a large town for an extended period. So again personally I would favour a panel van conversion like a Mercedes 508d. Less windows and break in points.
If trying to free camp for long periods than solar panels would be a good advantage.

I'm sure more people will have other suggestions. Le-Mans is quite a commercial town with some seedy looking areas. Maybe finding a nice French resident who might let you rent space in their garden or field.Double edged sword here.

Ray.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*french connection*

Hi,

Can't see any problems. However, you could think about getting a boat and moor it on the Sarthe, then with a small car or motorbike you would be Ok. If you go for a motorhome go for a cheap old mercedes diesel van there are about 6 Aires around Le mans which will cost you about 4 euros a day ( Sable sur Sarthe) this one comes with electric hook up but think about the motorbike for transport. Sable has a very good train connection (12 KM). Remember it can get very cold in winter!!!!!!!

Cheers..... Ned


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Reading that I just wish I was young again----and knowing what I know now!! Best of luck I envy your possible opportunities..
You have a bit of a problem. I would agree with the idea of buying a Fench registered 'van. Then up comes rthe insurance problem-- but given possible French contacts etc that nmay be overcome.
Where to park up is another problem. This could be dependent upon contacts
Aires des Services are not normally for long term occupation. Thats not to say that nobobody does this--because they do. Usually French itinerant workers. 
Also of worth is to look for a cheap campsite.That is also where many itinerant workers stay.They are not villains they are people who through cicumstance maybe down on their luck or through contracts may have to be located in various areas.
Do a Google for "Le Mans Camping-Cariste"---a "camping-cariste" is a Motor-homer. Sounds nice doesn't it--- but you already knew that didn, you!!
I really hope you pull this off.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some things to bear in mind:

If you need a French Bank account you are going to need a bricks and mortar address. A camp site is not allowed - ever.

It can get very, very cold in winter -10C is frequently the norm 8O 

You would be better off in a campsite rather than wild camping. This is because some itinerant workers have caused a lot of problems wild camping. Have a look at campsites that have chalets to rent - it might work out cheaper, safer and warmer in the long run.

You may have difficulty with UK insurance being outside the UK for more than 6 months.

The French love Camping Cars (mobile homes) a lot, so you will probably be better off buying a French one (winterised) and insuring it in France. There are thousands for sale in France. If you buy one make sure it has just gone through its Control Technique.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Student*

Hello,

I too wish I was young again, don't we all some times.

However, your plan sounds great. A customer of mine did this 30 odd years ago before becoming a Teacher. Her placement was in St. Dizier (A Small village somewhere - not the Main St Dizier). She rented a small room in a large Village house.

But back to your motorhome, I think the only problem I could see is your budget. Not only the van budget put even paying just €4 a day can soon mount up. If you could find someone with a large garden, near to where you are to be working, that would be a good plan. I think the problem is going to be finding your feet and then finding your piece of land may take a while.

Bonnne Chance Monsieur

Salutations,
Trev.


----------



## ItinerantPoet (Jul 9, 2009)

*Life as an assistant d'Anglais*

Hi - first post for me too. I did a year in France 24 years ago in Chalons sur Marne but these days we spend a lot of time on our motorhome going round France and teaching our 4 kids as we go!

Further to the points the other folk have made, I would also consider the point of potential isolation if you are in a motorhome. When I was teaching English all day at school (a lycee technique) I did not really develop my French much: it was out of school hours that this really took off. My point being, make sure you have access to French people you feel comfortable with so you can mix and chat.

The issue of Winter is also one to think about. My husband works all over the country (he is an Itinerant Poet) and until recently he did so in all weathers in a really nice Autosleeper Symbol. Even with the heating on in Winter, he felt the cold and condensation and it is a well insulated van. He also found it a bit lonely at times when it was pouring with rain and he was stuck in his van with mud all around.

You might find another school near to yours has a room to rent for a small fee - some schools have weekly boarders and in addition to the dorms, have rooms for interne/assistants/surveillants. If you wanted to move on after your teaching post, France is great for camping too and a car +tent etc is likely to cost a lot less than a camper/motorhome +gear needed if your budget is tight.

Hope this helps and sorry it's a bit long-winded!
Helen


----------

